# Photo from 1971



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

My parents took me to New York City for my birthday in 1971. A friend who lived in NYC at the time snapped this photo of us in the hotel room - if I remember it was the Salisbury Hotel, but I do remember we could see the Russian Tea Room from the window. I think I look like my mother.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

Fab photo...  when was the last time you showed off your legs, Deb ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

When I was young and weighed less.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Beautiful picture of you and your parents, Deb!

You guys look like you're ready to change history on 5th Avenue!

So lovely.


----------



## Wren (Nov 19, 2020)

Lovely photo of a special occasion, and yes you do look like your mum deb, happy memories


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2020)

*My son on his 1st birthday.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

OMG, what a little cutie, Sas!

Does he have curly or wavy hair now?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, what a little cutie, Sas!
> 
> Does he have curly or wavy hair now?


*His hair is wavy now and very thick. His eyes are really blue. When he was in High School a girl made him a metal plack for his car that said "Jonny Blue Eyes."*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *His hair is wavy now and very thick. His eyes are really blue. When he was in High School a girl made him a metal plack for his car that said "Jonny Blue Eyes."*


I recognized your sons hair by comparison to baby pictures of my husband, who has the most gorgeous thick, wavy dark mane.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is a photo of me in Point Barrow Alaska in 1961. The sign says, "Northernmost flag in the US


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> My parents took me to New York City for my birthday in 1971. A friend who lived in NYC at the time snapped this photo of us in the hotel room - if I remember it was the Salisbury Hotel, but I do remember we could see the Russian Tea Room from the window. I think I look like my mother.
> 
> View attachment 134164


You were a real babe, Deb .. and, yes, you do look like your Mother!


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

Some people that didn't know us and saw us togetrher thought my mom was my sister. This pleased her to no end.


----------



## Remy (Nov 20, 2020)

You do look like your mother and your parents look like nice people. You had good fashion going on.


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

I looked like mom, but my personality was more like dad. After he died, I think it effected her personality. She bacame more controlling.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked like mom, but my personality was more like dad. After he died, I think it effected her personality. She bacame more controlling.


More controlling than when she locked you in your room when you wanted to rent your own apartment?  BTW, why was the lock not able to open from the inside?

Hugs, Deb.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, you do look like her.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Jules (Nov 21, 2020)

Lovely photo and yes you do look like your mother.  You were both very fashionable. 

Just did the arithmetic. That was nearly 50 years ago.


----------

